# How many of you are using Paypal



## momtees (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks to everyone here for this forum it has been awesome so far but I'm about to start a T-shirt business and I only want to know from the people here with websites and using ONLY paypal on there sites the pros and cons of it being on your site thanks in advance

Sonya


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We use PayPal.. we just got the PayPal debit card for instant transactions.. its great


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

We use PayPal. Some people still ask to write us checks cuz they are not comfortable with PayPal. I think they are unfomfortable with online transactions in general.


----------



## momtees (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for your response its been very helpful!


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

We use paypal pro and we love it. The debit card is handy as well.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I use Paypal but only younger people seem comfortable using it.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

PayPal only here also, but mostly because my monthly sales are pretty low right now since I just started about 1 month ago.

I think PayPal is the best to start with because they don't have a monthly fee. The debit card is also a great feature and you get money back when you use it to buy things, like Discover Card.

I've read that once you get above $5K in monthly sales it might be better to get a merchant account, but it all depends on the merchant terms you are able to get.

I'd be interested in hearing if anyone wants to compare PayPal to Google Checkout.

Dennis G


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Dennis Graves said:


> I think PayPal is the best to start with because they don't have a monthly fee.


That is the biggest advantage to using Paypal, no monthly fee. They make up for it by charging a higher percentage than a seperate merchant account would charge. 

Just be advised, like all credit card companies, they are not merchant friendly.... all of their rules, etc are designed to protect the card holders, not the merchants.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

what is the difference between using a service like paypal payments pro, and having a merchant account?


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

Gratz_The_King said:


> what is the difference between using a service like paypal payments pro, and having a merchant account?


Mostly just the price.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Paypal are crooks. Just hope you never have a customer file a dispute. If they do, expect to write it off as a loss. In my case, I have been waiting 9 weeks for them to settle a $3200 dispute (which Paypal withdrew from account). Absolutely no seller protection with Paypal.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

wow!!! that makes me want to rethink my decision with using them!

are you sure i shouldnt open a merchant account?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Gratz_The_King said:


> wow!!! that makes me want to rethink my decision with using them!
> 
> are you sure i shouldnt open a merchant account?


The same thing could happen with a merchant account. Customers can do "charge backs" and it's up to the merchant to prove their case.

Sometimes the merchant account providers don't give the merchant a chance to prove the merchandise shipped, they just give the money back to the customer.

There are times when PayPal will side for the merchant as outlined by their Seller Protection Policy.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> Paypal are crooks.


 No, you're in business, sometimes it just doesn't go your way. It's important to remember that business is business and not personal.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

It took three weeks of me calling every day, speaking to management, etc. for Paypal to submit my evidence to the credit card company. They then withdrew all of the money that I had in my account. After several weeks I called for an update, and they said that the credit card company has 75 days to respond. When I asked for the phone number for the American Express department that deals with chargebacks so I could deal with them directly, they would not give it to me, because they said that Paypal was acting as the merchant in the transaction. I then asked if they were acting as the merchant, then why aren't they taking financial responsibility for the transaction until it is resolved? They didn't have an answer. After several weeks, I had to pay a vendor who sent a Paypal money request. I paid the $110 money request, and Paypal charged my cc $1095 to cover the remainder of the chargeback. I disputed the overcharge with my credit card company, and Paypal locked my account. So pretty much, I cannot deal with the credit card company directly, Paypal is in no hurry to pressure them to make a decision, and I have no recourse if for some reason they do not rule in my favor. Yes, they're crooks. I understand that with a merchant account, that I would still have to pay back the money while the chargeback was being reviewed, but at least I could present evidence that day, and I could speak with the credit card company directly. I assure you that it would not take over 9 weeks to get that money back if I dealt with them directly.
/Paypal rant


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I understand that with a merchant account, that I would still have to pay back the money while the chargeback was being reviewed, but at least I could present evidence that day, and I could speak with the credit card company directly


You may be able to submit evidence, but that's no guarantee that they will act that day (or fast at all). Even merchant accounts will take time to review things.

Unfortunately, this isn't just a PayPal thing, it's one of the costs of doing business when you deal in credit card/electronic payments. 

There's a good site here that helps to explain some of the things you can do to prevent chargebacks.

What you described doesn't sound like PayPal did anything out of the ordinary or "crooked".

It sounds frustrating and I'd probably be mad too if I was out thousands of dollars, but it doesn't sound like PayPal did anything illegal or unethical based on what you described.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Just a thought but why would you leave that much money in your PayPal account? We transfer funds out of PayPal daily. If it is a large purchase we transfer the funds out immediately to protect ourselves. Thankfully we have yet to have a dispute but surely it is a matter of time and reducing the exposure and risk is something to consider.


----------



## Jolin zhou (Sep 3, 2009)

We use Paypal, and it works well.


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

I use paypal for my online card processing. Opted to go this route as paypal is able to offer my customers a safe and secure process for making an online transaction. Non scientific by any means but I would say our online business increased 15% when I added Paypal to my checkout system. I generally have a dispute or two a year and while it can take some time I have always managed to provide the necessary info to have the funds reinstated.


----------



## puncha (Jul 25, 2009)

I use Paypal for small order and request T/T for large order.


----------



## HeyJRod (Sep 28, 2008)

When using the free pay pal they charge higher fees... do you guys typically pass this fee onto the customer or take the hit yourselves?


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

I been using Paypal for about 7 years now, never had any problems with them. It is better than going to the bank for a terminal.

For the last question, if it is a wholesale order, yes, I pass along the fee


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

Although many people have had no problems with Pay pal/Ebay, but there is a dark side to using them. Unik Ink post is not as uncommon as you might think. I have worked with thousands of site owner's and have ran across this before. Unless you elevate this to the PayPal legal department you won't get much for results.

Two main items that can get you in trouble with them. People protesting the charge after you shipped the goods. and saleing a product they don't like. I just about all these cases you loose, whether you wrong or not.

For anything you ship that was purchased through paypal API, you must have tracking and signature required. If you don't you will never win any protest, and even if you do your odds of winning a protest are slim to none. 

The Credit card companies are aware of what Pay Pal is doing but won't do anything to stop it since they 
get so much business from them.

I had one site I worked on that had there account frozen for three months, with over a hundred thousand dollars in it.

Tom


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

I've never had to furnish signature proof of delivery. When I've had a charge-back, I've sent the delivery information to paypal and the case was resolved within a week or so. 

It's always a good idea to get signature required on a high dollar transaction. I do this on every order over $200 unless it is a customer I have an established relationship with.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i have been useing them for 5 years and never had any real problems, just last week i won a credit card chargeback case, paypal really did fight my corner, im very happy with them.


----------

